# Central Bank Arrears figures



## Brendan Burgess (19 May 2011)

As of 31 March 2011 per [broken link removed] 


|31 March 2010|31 March 2011
Number of mortgages in arrears over 90 days| 21,187|49,602
Number of mortgages restructured and not in arrears|n/a|39,662
Total restructured or in arrears||89,264
Total number of mortgages|791,047|782,429
% in arrears over 90 days|2.7%|6.3%
% in arrears or restructured||11.5%
% paying according to the original agreement|88.5%Repossession data for all lenders - mainstream and sub-prime


|Q12010|Q2 2010|Q3 2010|Q4 2010|2010 total|Q1 2011
Repossessed on foot of court order|26|20|22|34|102|49
Surrendered or abandoned|65|66|59|72|262|91
Total|||||364|I am informed by the Irish Banking Federation that 70 houses were repossessed by their members in 2010 on foot of a court order.
If you have a loan from one of the main banks, your chances of having your home repossessed against your will in 2010 was 1 chance in 10,000


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jul 2011)

AIB's comments as reported in the [broken link removed]



> The bank disclosed figures showing a sharp  increase in the number of borrowers missing repayments or seeking debt  relief. One in five of its 44,000 Irish buy-to-let mortgages was in  arrears or had been restructured to help borrowers at the end of June,  compared with one in 12 of the bank’s 126,000 home loans.


----------

